# Cristiano Ronaldo Jnr shows off his skills as Dad watches on – Mail Online



## ese (Jun 8, 2018)

Like father, like son! Cristiano Ronaldo Jnr shows he has inherited Dad’s skills by scoring two excellent goals during kickabout after Portugal beat Algeria.

Cristiano Ronaldo Jnr enjoyed time with his father after Portugal’s win in Lisbon. The seven-year-old netted both a terrific curling strike and an acrobatic …





read more via Mail Online – https://ift.tt/2xRkOUB 

Get More  Nigeria Sports News


----------

